# 2013 Look 566



## maximum7

*Updated! 2013 Look Bikes*

A few of pics of the 2013 frames. 
Very well done imho
CycleSuperStore.ie - Road Bikes | MTB Bikes | Triathlon Bikes | Commuting Bikes | Bike2Work | Run Specialist - Cycle SuperStore


----------



## novetan

I actually intend to get one of these


----------



## donkikon

Precious.


----------



## dmason898

Does anyone have any feedback or personal experience with the 566?


----------



## bowbafet

*Look 566, Cervelo R3, Spec Roubaix and the Rest, a 695 next?*



dmason898 said:


> Does anyone have any feedback or personal experience with the 566?


I've been riding a 2013 Look 566 since January and I am very happy with the bike. I came off of a Kestrel 200 SCi and wanted something I could ride all day without straining my neck, tweaking my back or my fillings rattling out of my mouth. After a month of trying out a variety of bikes - *Trek Domane, Specialized Roubaix, Wilier Izoard, Cervelo R3, Cannondale Synapse*, the Look 566 emerged as the bike with the best balance of comfort and responsiveness. Sure the Cervelo felt sharper, quicker, a bit more lively, (also $600 dollars more) but in total, the Look fit me the best - 10 minutes into the ride I knew this was the bike for me. 

I ride this bike at least 2-3 a week for 30-40 miles and its just plain fun. It climbs well, maybe not like the Kestrel or Cervelo, accelerates and corners well, again maybe not like the Kestrel or Cervelo, but overall its the perfect do it all bike* for me. *I am 5'9" with a 30" inseam and the medium size frame fits me like it was custom made.

I was very close to pulling the trigger on the Cervelo, the design alone was enough to make me want to plunk down $3400 (for the Ultegra group set). However, after riding it, I felt it was too close to my Kestrel which has been kicking my ass for the past 9 years. Also upon close inspection of the frame and details therein, it looked a little lacking, the paint didn't look too durable and the external cable routing was a bit dissapointing. The 566 looks like a a bike twice it's price tag (which could be a bad thing), and I felt the craftsmanship/details where above par for a bike in it's class. The flat 'leaf spring' top tube and twisted "X-Stays" look pretty f**kin cool, and it seems these features do help absorb road bumps and even out the ride. No bike is perfect, however, it would've been nice for the bike to have internal cable routing and a braze-on mount for the front derailleur, but this of course would add to the cost and push the bike past the $3K mark.

A quick note about the other bikes:
*Trek Domane* - felt kinda limp, just didn't appeal to me, the graphics/paint scheme was f-ugly as well.
*Spec Roubaix SL4* - ultra-plush, a couch on 2 wheels, way too comfy for me, lacked balls.
*Izoard* - stiff, racier, nice - probably should have given this one another chance, but I didn't because the colors were a bit too over the top for me (shallow, I know).
*Synapse* - another snappy, fun ride...was close to getting this one as well, but I think everyone in San Franscisco either rides a Cannondale or Specialized, so I opted for something a bit more unique.

The only bike in this 'class' that I regret not trying was the *Bianchi Infinito*, - I've heard great great things about this Italian job. The new 2014 btw looks gorgeous. I guess I am a sucker for that brilliant celeste color. Now that I've discovered how great the 566 is, I'm tempted to give the 695 a try, you could never have enough bikes right?


----------



## dmason898

Great port bowbafet,

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## twinpuller

I've had mine for about a year now (2000km). I was originally looking at the supersix's but they felt a little too aggressive for my first road bike. I then looked at the Synapse's, Roubaix's and other "comfort" road bikes but they didn't feel aggressive enough. My first ride on the LOOK 566 was the perfect balance between the 2 types of bikes.


----------



## MikeHa

dmason898 said:


> Does anyone have any feedback or personal experience with the 566?


I bought my 566 in May of last year, and I have loved every mile since. I'm not a racer; I just like to get out and ride as often as I can. The 566 is my first carbon ride, as I came from a Giant TCR that I also liked a lot. I find the relaxed geometry on the 566 to be a welcome relief to my neck and back on long rides. It just absorbs the road noise better than I could ever have imagined.

I've upgraded the saddle and added a set of Easton EA90 SL's, and honestly, I don't know what else would make me any happier. I don't need it any lighter, since climbing isn't an issue in my neck of the woods. It's responsive when I get out of the saddle, stiff enough to accelerate when I want to, keeps pace in the group, and is simply the most comfortable bike I've ever ridden.

As for drawbacks, I would say it's not the sharpest handling bike around -- the wheelbase is a bit long, and the upright nature of it doesn't make you really want to bomb it down twisty descents. But those two factors are what keeps you fresh mile after mile, so the trade off is worth it to me. 

Don't buy it if you want to race, do buy it if you're looking to do some centuries and local club rides.


----------



## maximum7

Pretty much spot on. I agree with you on everything Mike

I have done some climbing on mine, and didn't find it lacking. It feels every bit as stiff as my 585.


----------

